# sealing inside of canopy



## studman50 (Aug 15, 2009)

i have a used 125gal and the inside of the canopy, the wood was kinda soft so i sanded it all down, so its nice and smooth, now i either want to use something like kilz which is white to seal it and reflect light, or use like a poly-urethane which would really seal it but not add and reflectiveness? is that a word to the flourescents which are installed.


----------

